# A Guiness World Record for the PB?



## bookslover (Sep 18, 2007)

I wonder if we could get into the Guiness book by having the internet's longest thread. I wonder how many posts it would take? Remember - all posts on a single thread; 1,000? 100,000? a million? I wonder who poster 666 would be?

Or do I need to just get a life?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 18, 2007)

I've posted on a message board where we got to over 12,000 posts in one thread. I don't think that it would be possible here. Unless it was something about Baptism.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Sep 18, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I've posted on a message board where we got to over 12,000 posts in one thread. I don't think that it would be possible here. Unless it was something about Baptism.



Nah, I reckon a debate about EP would do it.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, we could hold a debate between the EP Credos, the non-EP Credos, the EP Paedos, and the non-EP Paedos.

Throw some theonomy in there and you have a recipe for a fine slugfest.


----------



## Theoretical (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, how can we blend Baptism, theonomy, and EP together in the same thread?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 18, 2007)

No theology; just needs to be a joke forum; get all those folks who think they're funny going and they can hardly stop.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 18, 2007)

Should uninspired hymns be sung during a naked baptism (credo or paedo) at a Christmas worship service? How would a Van Tillian answer? How would a Clarkian answer? Is there a theonomic precedent?


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 18, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> No theology; just needs to be a joke forum; *get all those folks who think they're funny going and they can hardly stop.*



I resemble that Chris. I'm watching you.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 18, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Should uninspired hymns be sung during a naked baptism (credo or paedo) at a Christmas worship service?
> 
> How would a Van Tillian answer? How would a Clarkian answer? Is there a theonomic precedent?


The answer to all is simply: No.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 18, 2007)

crhoades said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Should uninspired hymns be sung during a naked baptism (credo or paedo) at a Christmas worship service?
> ...



Are you sure Chris.... How about the naked part? There ought to be a law somewhere concerning nakedness.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris, when is the last time anyone on the PB answered a question simply 'yes' or 'no'? Ain't gonna happen.




crhoades said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Should uninspired hymns be sung during a naked baptism (credo or paedo) at a Christmas worship service?
> ...


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Sep 18, 2007)

You guys are just silly and this is a silly thread.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 18, 2007)

Which would you prefer Beth, super silly or superciliousness? We have large quantities of both on the PB.

I was supercilious for years, I prefer being silly.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Sep 18, 2007)

Um...wait, I need to look up that word.


----------

